# New haunt series on youtube!



## Scottsquatch (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, my name is Scott and I started a series of videos on my YouTube channel a couple months ago called "HAUNT INSIDER". In each episode, I feature 3 haunts or Halloween related channels on YouTube and show and tell a bit about them. I tend to pick channels with a smaller amount of subscribers or views. My channel's name is JHMDF, and there is a playlist on my channel featuring all the Haunt Insiders. They are not high production value or anything, but I am mainly trying to help haunters on YouTube get their vids seen by more people. Please come subscribe and check them out!

-Scottsquatch


----------

